# Software 2019.40.2.2 655c0f72



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Just showed up on TeslaFi


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Release Notes? Hopefully it fixes the CRAZY ping-ponging issue and jerky TACC. That’s all I ask.

Ski


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> Release Notes?


These minor releases generally have the same release notes as the previous releases in the series. They just contain bug fixes.

See included post below for transcribed release notes for the 2019.40.2.* series:



garsh said:


> Ok, this will be our first attempt at creating information-only software threads. Let's see how this goes.
> Please see this post for background information about why we're giving this a try.
> 
> Discussion threads:
> ...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I just deleted and recreated the poll. At the time there were only 16 "No" votes. If you previously voted, please vote again. 

I added the option to make the results publicly viewable. That option is not selected by default. For SW threads that are not beta it is nice to see the results. We hide those for beta releases to help provide a little bit of anonimity for those in the beta program.

Note before someone asks - if a poll is created without the "public viewable" results it can not be changed later. It is that way to protect the votes that were cast while they were non-viewable. It can only be deleted and recreated.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> I just deleted and recreated the poll. At the time there were only 16 "No" votes. If you previously voted, please vote again.
> 
> I added the option to make the results publicly viewable. That option is not selected by default. For SW threads that are not beta it is nice to see the results. We hide those for beta releases to help provide a little bit of anonimity for those in the beta program.
> 
> Note before someone asks - if a poll is created without the "public viewable" results it can not be changed later. It is that way to protect the votes that were cast while they were non-viewable. It can only be deleted and recreated.


Better yet, please use the poll in the official stickied thread here


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Better yet, please use the poll in the official stickied thread here


Ugh.

Note to future self: Make "No" the first option, so that all the software versions are in order as they are added later.


----------



## booby31 (May 20, 2019)

Just received this Email from Tesla (Was in French, sorry for the bad translation)
Not sure to install it 

From <[email protected]>
Autopilot system Evolution with the software version 2019.40.2.2

Dear Pierre Jean,
Our latest software update includes changes to certain features of the Autopilot system that will impact your Model S. These changes are necessary to comply with European regulations and affect only certain Model S and some Model X, since most Tesla with Autopilot system already incorporates these modifications. Unfortunately, the regulations put in place by the authorities limit the effectiveness of these features.
If we will continue to advocate a reinstatement of all features as soon as possible, we would like to inform you of changes that will be made to the features you have become accustomed to. Here is a summary of the upcoming changes:
The Auto Lane Change will be limited for use only on roads separated by a central reservation with two or more lanes.
Once Auto Lane Change is activated and the turn signal is engaged, your vehicle will wait at least one and a half seconds before starting the lane change and will wait up to five seconds before canceling if the lane change has not been able to start.
The maximum angle of rotation that the steering wheel can apply when the Heading Assist is activated is reduced. This can affect your vehicle's ability to take a curve or stay in its lane, requiring action from you.
Auto exit will require that you be within six meters of your vehicle to operate.
If your hands are not detected on the steering wheel you will receive a reminder after 15 seconds.
You can also find all of these changes directly on your vehicle's touch screen by pressing Tesla's "T" and selecting "Release Notes".
Thank you for your commitment with us,
The Tesla team


----------



## Kollyfamily (Dec 17, 2019)

Also got the message here in Switzerland. I hoped to be able to avoid the downgrade.
What works is to turn off the Wifi reception of the car. Like that the new version can be avoided for a good moment.


----------



## booby31 (May 20, 2019)

Anybody already installed and tested this update on S or X AP1 in Europe?
Is it as bad as it seems?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

From what I've read, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

booby31 said:


> View attachment 31199
> 
> 
> Anybody already installed and tested this update on S or X AP1 in Europe?
> Is it as bad as it seems?


based on the email that went out to europeans, the same will likely be coming in future updates - so unless you want to not update from here on out, this likely will be the case for future updates in the foreseeable future, not just this one.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

How long can you postpone an update before it installs on its own?


----------



## GJP (Jan 1, 2020)

I've installed the update last week (Model S, 2016, HW1). Car performs as it did before the update. 2 major changes: 
1. In 90 degree or more corners, it shows a message to be ready to take over because 'Autosteer is limited'. Despite showing the message, so far on my trips it just performed the corners like it did before. 
2. The nag about applying pressure to the steering wheel pops-up more often. Since I gold one hand on the steering wheel loosely, I don't feel this is a problem.


----------

